# 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report TEMPORARY Discussion Thread



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report by Wayne, Dennis, and Joe of HTS*

October 10th - Hello from the Madison, WI airport! I am just waiting to catch my flight to Denver, and I am super excited to attend my first RMAF.

Sonnie, Wayne, Dennis, and I will all be there with the latter three doing show reports so look for those in the coming days. You can also follow us on Facebook as we will be posting periodic pictures and quick thoughts. If you would like to make a suggestion on a room you hope we visit (as there is no way to hit them all!) post it in this discussion thread and we will try to make it there.


*NEW FORUM* :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage*


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Guys, be sure to stop by GR-Research's room and post your thoughts! Danny Richie has a brand new pair of Open Baffle Line Source towers and subs he has been working on that I am EAGER to hear impressions on!

I can't wait to see pictures and hear impressions of all the rest of RMAF also!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*



Jon Liu said:


> Guys, be sure to stop by GR-Research's room and post your thoughts! Danny Richie has a brand new pair of Open Baffle Line Source towers and subs he has been working on that I am EAGER to hear impressions on!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures and hear impressions of all the rest of RMAF also!!!


Danny is definitely on our list Jon - we have been following along with his thread about the build for the speakers he bought! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

I'm already getting emails from friends that recognize my 2-channel system on the Home Theater Shack flyer.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Hey guys, I been under the weather for the last two-weeks, but I am looking to head out there either later today or tomorrow morning (Sunday).

Are you guys going to be there till Sunday?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Had a blast at RMAF. I could not find the HTS crew but found plenty of these all over the floors


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Sorry, mate, we will all be here until the end of the day tomorrow so if you make it back, I think we are going to be starting in the Hyatt Regency at 9AM. There are three rooms here.

Also, look for a new format for show reports coming soon!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Sorry, mate, we will all be here until the end of the day tomorrow so if you make it back, I think we are going to be starting in the Hyatt Regency at 9AM. There are three rooms here.
> 
> Also, look for a new format for show reports coming soon!


Pm sent


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*



Wardsweb said:


> I'm already getting emails from friends that recognize my 2-channel system on the Home Theater Shack flyer.


I recognized your room right away, Luther! Noticing my HTS shirt, I was stopped by a friend of yours that told me he sent you an email.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Just arrived home, folks. The RMAF 2013 show was so much fun (and work! :sweat. Meeting new people, seeing old friends, and working with Sonnie, Joe and Wayne was a blast!

Also... Home Theater Shack arranged for me to review some really neat speakers, a couple of pairs made the trip home with me. :nerd:

Look for show coverage in the near future!


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

It was great to meet Sonnie and Dennis over the weekend. Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Tim, it was really cool to finally meet you and Hugh. I really enjoyed the gear you guys had to show.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Morning,

It's finally good to have met Sonnie and Dennis.

Thanks guys for stopping by our room.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

I've said this elsewhere, but it seems appropriate to say so here. I got to meet Sonnie and Joe at the room I was working, and it was a pleasure. I was very impressed with the thorough nature of their audition and it was obvious they were taking it very seriously. No surprise I'm sure to those that followed the $1000 shootout recently. Looking forward to the show reports that are sure to come shortly . . . :whistling: . . . :foottap: . . . . addle: . . . :hissyfit: . . .


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Had a great time at the show. Kudos to our sponsors for their fun rooms and superb presentations. I did not personally meet everyone I had hoped to, but enjoyed the time I was able to spend with those I did! Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*



HughACA said:


> Morning,
> 
> It's finally good to have met Sonnie and Dennis.
> 
> Thanks guys for stopping by our room.


Hugh - I remember your room, I really enjoyed listening to your Trinity speakers.

:T


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Wow - looks like a good time was had by all. So many great industry shows south of the border ( the US / Canada Border that is  ... Too bad I can't whisk off for an audio weekend and meet some of the people that make forums like this great. For what it's worth, the TAVES show in Toronto is coming up in a couple of weeks - and I'm looking forward to poking around there. Some of our Canadian speaker manufacturers should be out in force, and am looking forward to auditioning some PSB's ( I've got a 9 channel setup with them ) - Axiom's ( the M80 in particular ) and of course Paradigms ( my Dad got me a pair of bookshelves for Christmas way back when I was about 21, and I've loved their sound ever since ). Should be great!


----------



## lcrooks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Newbie here, at least in posting. I joined I don't remember how long ago, but I've been heavily involved in the Pro world and neglected home audio. Attended the RMAF for the first time this year at the invitation of Duke Lejuene of Audio Kinesis. Fun. I hadn't messed with hi end home audio for years. I heard some amazing stuff, and some overpriced not so amazing stuff. Aside from Duke's cabs, which were spectacular, one booth in particular gave me goose bumps, and I cannot remember the name. Audio Classics I think, it's an update I think of an altec design with a tractrix horn mid and 2 15's, one downfiring.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

I really need to attend this show next year. I miss the feeling of goose bumps when you hear something new and exciting. Looking forward to reading tons of great reviews and feedback on the new toys. Cedia was a total letdown (I need a new projector) so lets see what kind of magic turned up at RMAF :bigsmile:


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

I was just reading Kimber Kables Facebook post about the event and was quite jealous that I wasnt there to get some of their PB&J custom colored cables they were making on the spot.

It also woulda been nice to meet you fella's and some of the other folks there.


----------



## zuijlen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Looks like you guys all had a good time. I'll be checking out the reports when they are posted. The Rocky Mountains are a bit too far from Arlington, VA, but maybe one of these days you'll end up in the Shenandoah, which would be a pleasure.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

those shows are awesome.id love to goto one sometime.cant wait to read more as its posted.hopefully gr research will have one of those ob servo subs there.id like to hear some opinions on those.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We now have the new forum up and running. It has a discussion thread there, so this one will be closed. Please let us know what you think about it. Thanks!

*NEW FORUM* :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage*


----------

